# Ehs



## fiftycal (Jul 5, 2012)

Going to be in the area on July 21 thru 27. Going to bring the old man down to get a little sun. I've already got two chaters booked,but wanting to go out with non-chartered good old local boys. Anybody interested? I'm from SW Arkansas I like to hunt and fish and know how to handle myself.


----------

